# В Лондоне, который город.....



## SSRM

Здравствуйте!

Я хотел бы знать если мне возможно таким образом пользовать слово "который"?

например:

"Я родился и вырос *в Лондоне, который город* распологается на юго-восточной части Англии."

Мне кажется, что предложение более свободно, чем, например:

"Я родился и вырос *в Лондоне.  Этот город *распологается на юго-восточной части Англии."


Спасибо огромное всем!


----------



## DrDIT

SSRM said:


> Здравствуйте!
> Я хотел бы знать если мне возможно таким образом пользовать слово "который"?


Not quite correct. The English "if" should be translated as "ли":
Я хотел бы Узнать, можно ЛИ таким образом ИСпользовать слово "который"?


SSRM said:


> например:
> "Я родился и вырос *в Лондоне, который город* распологается на юго-восточной части Англии."


No, it's wrong. 


SSRM said:


> Мне кажется, что предложение более свободно, чем, например:
> "Я родился и вырос *в Лондоне.  Этот город *распологается на юго-восточной части Англии."


That's better. Just some corrections: *Этот город *располАгается В юго-восточной части Англии."


----------



## ahvalj

In the chancery language you can use _«каковой город»_, though this construction will be perceived as rather comical in most circumstances.


----------



## SSRM

Thank you both for your advice!  

Would such a construction sound comical even in a sentence like this:

"My father works as *a journalist, which profession *I dislike greatly!

As opposed to:

"My father works as a*journalist.  This profession* I dislike greatly!


----------



## ahvalj

SSRM said:


> Thank you both for your advice!
> 
> Would such a construction sound comical even in a sentence like this:
> 
> "My father works as *a journalist, which profession *I dislike greatly!
> 
> As opposed to:
> 
> "My father works as a*journalist.  This profession* I dislike greatly!


It depends on the overal style of the text, but in principle _каковой_ in this context sounds very chancery. I would prefer something like _«мой отец работает журналистом — профессия, которую я терпеть не могу!»_.


----------



## SSRM

Мой отец работает *журналистом, которая профессия *я ненавижу.

или

Мой отец работает журналистом.  Я ненавижу эту профессию.


----------



## SSRM

ahvalj said:


> I would prefer something like _«мой отец работает журналистом — профессия, которую я терпеть не могу!»_.



Great suggestion!  Thank you!


----------



## DrDIT

SSRM said:


> Мой отец работает *журналистом, которая профессия *я ненавижу.


No, that's impossible.


SSRM said:


> Мой отец работает журналистом.  Я ненавижу эту профессию.


It's correct.


----------



## SSRM

Does it seem better this way?

"Я родился и вырос в Лондоне -- город, который распол*а*гается на юго-восточной части Англии."


----------



## DrDIT

SSRM said:


> Does it seem better this way?
> 
> "Я родился и вырос в Лондоне -- город, который распол*а*гается на юго-восточной части Англии."



 "Я родился и вырос в Лондоне - городЕ, который располагается В юго-восточной части Англии."
Another way to say it:
"Я родился и вырос в Лондоне - городе, расположенном В юго-восточной части Англии."

Note "в" instead of "на". "На юго-восточной" is wrong.


----------



## Словеса

SSRM said:


> Мой отец работает *журналистом, которую профессию *я ненавижу.


Very marginally, not for practical purposes. I personally could quite well use this construction, but expecting counter-action from other Russians, and in limited contexts.


----------



## SSRM

DrDIT said:


> "Я родился и вырос *в* Лондоне - город*Е*, который располагается В юго-восточной части Англии".



I see!


----------



## SSRM

Словеса said:


> Very marginally, not for practical purposes. I personally could quite well use this construction, but expecting counter-action from other Russians, and in limited contexts.



Yes, I can see that this type of construction would not work very well in a casual conversation.  Better to keep things as simple & as straightforward as possible!


----------



## Словеса

SSRM said:


> Yes, I can see that this type of construction would not work very well in a casual conversation.


Neither in writing. It makes sense (not just "тарабарщина"), but is not anything "normal". For you, my advice would be to avoid it anywhere, even if you occasionally meet it somewhere (which I doubt, but anything happens).


----------



## SSRM

Словеса said:


> "тарабарщина".



Thank you for teaching me a new word!


----------



## ahvalj

Словеса said:


> Very marginally, not for practical purposes. I personally could quite well use this construction, but expecting counter-action from other Russians, and in limited contexts.


I cannot imagine a Russian using _который_ in this construction.


----------



## Словеса

Ну что ж, теперь пришлось… Возможно, это мой рунглийский. Правда, в английском (говоря точнее, в том его варианте, который мне до сих пор доводилось видеть) такие конструкции тоже не очень популярны. Так что, вероятнее всего, рунглийский здесь ни при чём.


----------



## raf8

SSRM said:


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Я хотел бы знать если мне возможно таким образом пользовать слово "который"?
> 
> например:
> 
> "Я родился и вырос *в Лондоне, который город* распологается на юго-восточной части Англии."
> 
> Мне кажется, что предложение более свободно, чем, например:
> 
> "Я родился и вырос *в Лондоне.  Этот город *распологается на юго-восточной части Англии."
> 
> 
> Спасибо огромное всем!



First sentence is not correct. You can speak so:

"Я родился и вырос в *городе* *Лондон, который* располагается в юго-восточной части Англии".


----------



## Awwal12

raf8 said:


> First sentence is not correct. You can speak so:
> "Я родился и вырос в *городе* *Лондон, который* располагается в юго-восточной части Англии".


One can also *theoretically* put it that way:
"Я родился и вырос в *Лондоне, каковой город* располагается в юго-восточной части Англии".
The result, however, will sound extremely bookish and outdated.


----------



## ahvalj

Awwal12 said:


> One can also *theoretically* put it that way:
> "Я родился и вырос в *Лондоне, каковой город* располагается в юго-восточной части Англии".
> The result, however, will sound extremely bookish and outdated.


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2870747&p=14512303#post14512303


----------



## Словеса

Awwal12 said:


> The result, however, will sound extremely bookish and outdated.


As I see it, it sounds neither bookish nor outdated, just weird.


----------



## ahvalj

Словеса said:


> As I see it, it sounds neither bookish nor outdated, just weird.


«Век живи — век учись».

It is a valid construction: unlike _который_, which requires the subject of the subordinated clause to be the same as in the main clause, _каковой_ doesn't have this limitation and thus occupies its useful niche. _Каковой город_ can be occasionally found in old texts: https://www.google.com/search?clien...TF-8&oe=UTF-8#nfpr=1&q="каковой+город"&rls=en


----------



## Словеса

ahvalj said:


> It is a valid construction


The construction is valid, just like the sentence is, but the sentence is weird, not bookish or old-fashioned. Please re-read the post that you replied to, it referred neither to the concept of validness, nor to the construction «каковой город».


> _Каковой город_ can be occasionally found in old texts: https://www.google.com/search?client...0%B4%22&rls=en


These examples prove exactly nothing, because we are talking not of the construction, but of the entire sentence.
The construction may either sound bookish or old-fashioned or do not. Awwal12's sentence does not.



ahvalj said:


> unlike _который_


The meanings of который and каковой are different. Extremely roughly: который, like 'which', introduces a reason for choice; каковой introduces a description. By the way, this is perhaps why the sentence Awwal12 introduced sounds weird.  Also, perhaps, it must be blamed on the strange combination of literary  and bureaucratic language.


----------



## ahvalj

Словеса said:


> The meanings of который and каковой are different. Который, like 'which', introduces a choice. Каковой introduces a description. By the way, this is why the sentence Awwal12 introduced sounds weird.  Also, perhaps, it must be blamed on the strange combination of literary  and bureaucratic language.


_Я внёс предложение, которое в конечном итоге и было принято = Я внёс предложение, каковое в конечном итоге и было принято_. No choice, no description, just a conjuction opening a subordinate clause. _Каковой_ itself in this role is a relic of the older literary language, best preserved these days in the bureaucratic style, yet not less acceptable when the entire context allows this higher degree of officialness of archaicness (see examples in the link from translations of the medieval chronicles).


----------



## Словеса

ahvalj said:


> No choice, no description, just a conjuction opening a subordinate clause.


Yet, there is some difference of meaning that I fail to describe properly. The failure of the sentence introduced by Awwal12 is probably attributed to this difference.
In your case, a reason for a choice and a description coincide: the proposition has been described as the accepted one, so I choose to mean this one by the word предложение.
Degrees of officialness and of archaicness are mainly ghost notions, in my view; but this is a subject for a different discussion.


----------

